
Tech’s foreign workers worry as they await Trump administration - taylorbuley
http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/02/techs-foreign-workers-worry-as-they-await-trump-administration/
======
shiftpgdn
Good riddance. The days of bringing over people to work for 1/4 their american
counterparts salary need to come to an end. If you want to hire cheap foreign
workers to replace your american employees you shouldn't get a free pass to
replace them domestically.

------
Tempest1981
From the article: "immigrants have started more than half of the 87 so-called
“unicorns,” startups valued more than $1 billion, according to the National
Foundation for American Policy"

~~~
masonic
Typical BANG (Bay Area News Group) spin. What the report[0] actually counts is
startups that have at least one foreign-born person listed as a founder...
even those who came to the US as children and/or are US citizens.

[0] [http://nfap.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Immigrants-and-
Bi...](http://nfap.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Immigrants-and-Billion-
Dollar-Startups.NFAP-Policy-Brief.March-2016.pdf)

